

Bitcoin is Up Over $30USD -- You Still Think it's Worthless? :) - feydr


======
gdulli
I don't think anyone's denying that a closed community is trading money back
and forth speculatively among themselves for some commodity, and at any given
time some are making money while some are losing money.

You could say the same about baseball cards.

~~~
wmf
All evidence points to an influx of suckers, not a closed community.

------
rambot
It wouldn't be a ponzi scheme if the value didn't go up, at least for a little
while.

